# Community Supporter upgrades?



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there a status report about how the progress is going with these? I paid for mine on November 8, posted to the stickied thread here last week, and haven't ever heard anything. I suspect it's just a _glut_ of them that's delaying things, but is there an ETA on getting them all done? Is there a set number of them that get processed each day?


----------



## Inferno! (Nov 26, 2007)

Ditto, I paid for mine Nov. 3rd.  An update would be greatly appreciated


----------



## werk (Nov 26, 2007)

Ditto, and even emailed Morrus directly with no reply.

Jonzin' for the search button...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2007)

Pirate Cat is probably the one to talk to.

I'd help out, but I have no access to such things.  I'll see if I can't get someone's attention though.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry guys - it's the glut of them, plus the large number that didn't have a username included.  I'm doing 'em as fast as I can.

[Edit - there are now 32 left to do, plus about 20 with no usernames].


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, Morrus. I understand.


----------



## werk (Dec 14, 2007)

Coming up on two months since I submitted to paypal.

Could you let me know if you received anything?  Working on it?

I both want to make sure you got the money, and want my perks asap 

Thanks!
MT


----------

